# Reasons for being refused to adopt



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello ladies,

thanks in advance for reading this post

I'm new to all things adoption and have wanted to get started for sometime but warned to get all the Ivf treatment out the way so that we can focus totally on this process, I have tried to make time to do some reading and the main thing I keep coming across is people being refused the chance to adopt but majority of the cases I have seen the person hasn't gone into the reasons why you would be refused so its scared me as to if I'll be refused too.

So I guess my question simply is why would you be refused?

Thanks again for reading and any feedback would be great xx Laura xx


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi there, I see you have had a lot of views and no replies and I think the reason for that is the answer is possibly "there are a million reasons why"!
It could start by you not having sufficient room in your house, your not financially secure and have a lot of debt, your about to move house, your pets are not child friendly.  During the homestudy you will cover EVERY aspect of your life from childhood right through adolescence right through to present day, every bit of your journey to this point will be looked at so any vunerabilities or insecurities will be looked at to see how you have dealt with any traumatic/significant events and indeed whether your have dealt with them sufficently.  Your infertility will obviously be a big conversation.  A big part of anyone's homestudy will be about your support nextwork and how much help and support you will have on hand, ie, are your parents 5 mins away from you and can drop the hat and be there if needed or are they 200miles away and you only see them 1 a year, same for your friends how many will be able to come over and give you a hand when your pulling your hair out with your new little one.
I could go on and on this is just a flavour as to what is to come and why potentially people could be turned down, Im no authority on the subject but as I have gone on through the process this is what I have picked up.  
Best wishes hope I have helped.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Many of the things Funny chick has mentioned are indeed potential stumbling blocks but not necessarily 'show stoppers'.  The main thing they are looking for is that you will put the child first and the child will be safe with you.  You would have to show you wuld rehome a pet if it came to it for example.  Moving home is not necessarily a show stopper but again could be seen as an 'issue' as LAC need stability etc etc

One of the main show stoppers would be an offence against children in you or your partner's past or violence in your relationship ....

'most' other things can 'generally' be worked around   

Of course there a million and one health issues that could cause concern.  Smoking is generally a no no but you could always quit!  Being overweight is another potential issue but again not a show stopper as that can be worked on ...

In summary, there are lots of potential 'stumbling blocks' (many of which Funnychick mentioned), but very very few actual show stoppers   .

X


----------

